# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  برنامه متن ساز

## elahpour

سلام 
برنامه ای رو با Microsoft .Net Framework می خام که با گرفتن دو متغیر g(قاری) و s(سوره) متن زیر را به ما تحویل دهد.
توجه: در متن زیر "کامل یوسف" نام پیش فرض قاری و "احزاب" نام پیش فرض سوره می باشد.

*دریافت متن*

----------


## CannibalCorpse

فایلت خرابه برادر

----------

